
The Insane Engineering of the SR-71 Blackbird - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hYSnyVLmGE
======
rpiguy
Read the novel Skunkworks for a fantastic account of what the engineers had to
overcome.

~~~
spsrich2
at the end of that they give Kelly Johnson a flypast and he is too far gone to
realize what is going on. Ben Rich says "Kelly, they are saluting you !". That
part made me tear up.

------
spsrich2
At the time they built this the motor industry could not even build a car with
a clutch that lasted! How on earth did they build this out of Titanium? Is
feels like progress has stopped or even reversed

------
hindsightbias
If I were around in 1962 and looking at the first A-12, I’d almost believe the
Roswell stories. After 50 years of “progress” not so sure about that.

